# Cafe Mitte



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Small coffee shop in city centre of Brno, Czech republic. It is located in one of the oldest buildings in the town. It stands on renaissance foundations of the original patrician house from 1588; main mass of the building comes from baroque alteration in 1659. Today's appearance is the result of restoration and refurbishment in 2011.

Above the coffee shop there is a newly opened hostel, so you can stay here over night too.

Our aim is to serve you always only fresh and perfectly&#8230;

More...


----------

